# New Leatherman LED flashlight



## gafftaper (May 4, 2008)

Just saw this bad boy at Costco tonight for $30. Uses a Cree LED... doesn't say how many watts on the package but does claim 145 lumens. 6AAA batteries... looks a lot like a fat Surefire. It's not listed on the Leatherman website so this may be a Costco only product. Comes with a nice belt pack. 

By the way Leatherman is celebrating their 25th anniversary. To celebrate, they have released a STERLING SILVER multi-tool for only $500!. They also have a contest going with a grand prize of a trip to Portland to hang out with Tim Leatherman and go Salmon fishing in Van's back yard. You can enter from the website.


----------



## salsa88 (May 7, 2008)

That is a great looking leatherman!!


----------



## Dustincoc (May 8, 2008)

I like my light and multitool to be separate, that way I can have light when I'm fixing something in the dark backstage within feet of the audience.


----------



## gafftaper (May 9, 2008)

Dustincoc said:


> I like my light and multitool to be separate, that way I can have light when I'm fixing something in the dark backstage within feet of the audience.



Wasn't clear... the original post was a flashlight made by Leatherman, not a multi-tool with a flashlight built in. Oddly it doesn't seem to be listed on either Costco or Leatherman's website. Maybe it's just a product they are testing in a few stores to see how it sells.


----------



## flashdix (Apr 2, 2009)

I think that is a good looking LED flashlight guys... How is the efficiency??




_________________
Flashlightz


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 2, 2009)

I haven't seen any sign of this flashlight at Costco, on Costco's website, at the Leatherman Factory Store (in Portland, OR), or on the Leatherman website since I saw it a year ago in this original post. It appears to have been some sort of test product that is long gone. I wish I would have picked one up they looked cool.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 2, 2009)

Those lights were a Costco exclusive, and yes they are no longer available. 

Leatherman recently released their Serac line of LED lights, which I believe are made by Fenix. I wouldn't mind an Serac S3

I have also heard an economy line is in development.


----------

